

Ask HN: Did the NSA impact the cost of hard drives? - mikecsh

Due to Edward Snowden&#x27;s leaks we know that the NSA has been collecting astronomical amounts of data. Presumably this is stored on hard drives somewhere. I imagine that the storage requirements must be enormous so my question is how could the NSA&#x27;s purchasing of so much of the global HDD stock go unnoticed or unquestioned? Or am I overestimating their storage requirements?
======
baxter001
[http://what-if.xkcd.com/31/](http://what-if.xkcd.com/31/)

~~~
drjesusphd
That's not at all what OP asked.

